# Dragons Den - New Dragon (literally)



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought Ms Meaden was a bit of old leather but WTF is this

A Hungarian Horntail ???


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Please don't tell me she's on there :S oh dear, who is she replacing?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jeez, she has a son too.... how many drinks would it take.... :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> how many drinks would it take.... :lol:


You know when in life of Brian Graham Chapman (Brian) wants to join the Judean People's front and John Cleese asks hims "how much do you hate the romans" and Brian replies .......A LOT , Well times that by another A LOT and your not even halfway there :lol:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

she cant be any less smug than that load that are there now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> she cant be any less smug than that load that are there now.


shhh...but it's just for the TV cameras.....shhhh....



:lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

She looks even worse in the advert, her shoulders are by the top of her ears.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Strewth... is it Halloween already? Hadn't seen a photo of her, just the trailer running on the telly, and she looks pretty gruesome on that too. It also looks like she left the hanger in her jacket in that trailer, talk about comedy shoulder pads. 

Scary looking woman.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> jeez, she has a son too.... how many drinks would it take.... :lol:


Oi, what you saying about my Mum! :devil:

Anyway... Dad doesn't drink, says it makes it harder to use his cane.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

She is a minger.....I thought I was pretty clear about it... 

:lol:

Probably has a bit of cash though, so she's OK in my book

:thumb:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Is that not her that was on Secret Millionaire?
She runs her own transport/haulage company or something?

Might not be much to look at, but she was a lovely person on the Secret Millionaire.
Can see her being as ruthless as the other dragons, but then you don't get rich in business without being a bit ruthless now and again.


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, I was right:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-secret-millionaire/episode-guide/series-4/episode-4

Also, she looks a bit different in this photo!
A bit more "Zelda from Terrahawks".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dragonsden/dragons/hilarydevey.shtml


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Energy Lab said:


> Is that not her that was on Secret Millionaire?
> She runs her own transport/haulage company or something?
> 
> Might not be much to look at, but she was a lovely person on the Secret Millionaire.
> Can see her being as ruthless as the other dragons, but then you don't get rich in business without being a bit ruthless now and again.


^ that was my first impressions too....

....and as you said, she's am amazingly nice person, who gave away bloomin' loads of money compared to some of the Multi-Millionaires who go on there :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

dominic84 said:


> Please don't tell me she's on there :S oh dear, who is she replacing?


iirc James Caan got the boot.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dcj said:


> iirc James Caan got the boot.


james caan left from what i have heard as opposed to booted - hmm my god my tv might crack with her on it ms meaden suddenly seems okayish :lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> iirc James Caan got the boot.


Oh no, he was quite good - be funny to see what this woman is like I guess!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I hope she is replacing Deborah Meden, if i was to come up with an idea and wanted to go on that show i would have to ask them to ask her to put her money in her mouth and stand outside! 

I have a passionate dislike for her!! :devil:


----------

